

Virtual Goods Start Bringing Real Paydays - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/07/technology/internet/07virtual.html

======
jacquesm
Virtual goods to me feel like a scam and I doubt that will ever change.

I feel the same way about ringtones, wallpapers, telephone applications that
have no utility and so on.

I'm probably old fashioned, but I think if someone pays they really should get
something in return for it.

Not the ability to 'dress up their avatar' or something silly like that.

The most bizarre case ever to be brought to court I think was one in which
someone stole someone elses virtual goods.

~~~
trafficlight
A lot of people do feel that they are getting something in return. That $2.99
ringtone does something for some people.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, I realize that, it just doesn't 'work' for me.

I would contrast that with my grandparents (long since deceased) who would
consider paying for software just as silly because I'm not getting anything
'tangible' in return.

It is probably just an age thing :)

~~~
aerique
Probably, with virtual goods you're basically paying for someone's time (and
perhaps skill at that aspect of the game). Not very different from most
monetary exchanges in real life.

------
kalendae
I think part of the stigma of buying online goods stem from the 'fantasy'
games where people think they originated from. That had more to do with
generalizations about fantasy gamers more than any real concrete reasons. A
trade is fair as long as both parties feel they gained from it and has nothing
to do with whether there is anything physical or tangible involved or the
marginal cost.

------
avdempsey
This is kind of funny actually. They gave a sentence midway down indirectly
referencing the TC drama, and the rest is the Times giving the industry the
same praise its used to. Don't call it a recovery!

